
Restack: Full-Stack ReasonML - ingve
https://github.com/dysinger/restack/#restack-full-stack-reasonml
======
raphinou
I was very interested in reasonml and had high hopes it would gain a lot of
traction, but for an outsider, there doesn't seem to be a lot of activity on
reasonml itself, the last release is from 18 months ago and if I'm not
mistaken, there's no public repo of reasonml itself. Despite this you see
projects like onivim 2 and esy using it, making me wonder if I'm missing
something. Anyone here knowing what the state of reasonml development is?

~~~
huy-nguyen
ReasonML is just the language syntax so once it has reached reasonable
stability, there won’t be as much development. Most activities happen in
BuckleScript compiler (OCaml to JS) and there have been a lot of substantial
releases in the last 6 months.
[https://bucklescript.github.io/blog/](https://bucklescript.github.io/blog/)

~~~
zyang
So reason is like coffeescript for ocaml.

~~~
dean177
Kinda, but with less hassle. You don't need to output ocaml files as both the
native build tool (dune) and the js compiler (Bucklescript) support it out of
the box.

------
osener
Reason/OCaml is truly a secret weapon, beating the averages and all. The reach
this language has is incredible. Whether you work on React UIs, REST/GraphQL
servers, desktop apps, Unix systems programming, or even unikernels, it never
feels like the wrong tool for the job and is always fun all the way through.

~~~
tomp
OCaml was my first serious language, and while I think it's a bit weak for
"programming in the large" (cumbersome types, typeclasses, lack of type
annotations sometimes hurts) I'm still incredibly fond of it. Unfortunately, I
haven't had much experience using it recently, as most of my work is in Python
/ Scala etc.

I'm assuming you're a current, up-to-date user, so I'd like to ask you:

\- what are the current reasonable options for a StdLib? Last I checked, the
default lib was still very poor, while JaneStreet's I found barely documented.

\- Multicore I guess I can forgive, it's not like there are any other modern
GC languages that make multi-threading particularly easy (with the possible
exception of Java).

\- What's an example of a recent codebase written in "modern" OCaml / Reason?

~~~
azakai
> it's not like there are any other modern GC languages that make multi-
> threading particularly easy (with the possible exception of Java).

Go is another exception, goroutines are a core part of the design.

~~~
mr_luc
BEAM languages too.

------
quickthrower2
Unikernels... is that what they mean by “full stack”! I thought it would be
just JS and some kinda web server.

~~~
yawaramin
'Fullstack' seems to mean something different to different people. In some
sense it's valid to call a kernel-to-frontend stack fullstack. In another
sense it's valid to call just a webserver-to-frontend fullstack. Depends :-)

------
sweeneyrod
It's worth noting that although OCaml give you the very cool option of
deployment with unikernels, it's perfectly possible (and more straightforward)
use regular binaries or containerised binaries instead.

